# Bold font in putty-(not work);



## dns (Jul 24, 2011)

How i can enable Bold font's in PS1 in .bashrc conf work with putty(ssh;cleint)?
-Thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 24, 2011)

It's not related to FreeBSD at all.
It's putty problem


----------



## dns (Jul 24, 2011)

I've seen how putty works well with other FreeBSD's [with bold fonts in bashrc];
I guess someone will know how


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 24, 2011)

you need to configure putty properly.
Anyway. like I say, FreeBSD has nothing to do with this.


----------



## _martin (Jul 24, 2011)

If you meant bold text as in eye-candy in shell, read this howto. As an example (try in your shell): 

`$ printf "normal text, \033[1mbold text\n\033[0m"`

You can set PS1 in your $profile and adjust it as you need. But this is shell and/or terminal dependent. 

If you really meant putty font, i.e. fonts in PuTTY application, that can be done either per each profile (saved session, default profile) or you can set it on fly. To set in on fly do the right click on the window area, select Change Settings.., go to Appearance, look at Font settings and press the Change button. Select the font/style as you like. But this has really nothing to do with FreeBSD.


----------



## dns (Jul 26, 2011)

Apparently I have a problem. Please see attachment.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2011)

What problem? Looks fine to me.


----------



## dns (Jul 26, 2011)

Its is only white color; not is *bold*!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2011)

That's a PuTTY setting.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 26, 2011)

In Windows (& DOS), AFAIK, bold means brighter color


----------



## dns (Jul 31, 2011)

oks, thank you


----------

